# First Lesson Tonight



## Transk53 (Apr 10, 2014)

JKD tonight. As was suggested to me in some of my previous threads, I have done a few tasters, plus gave the Capoeira a go, but I simply do not have the killer balance for that if you will. Thought I would save my favored one till last. The Sifu looks to have a crazy skill set. The venue is a boxing gym so should be a good environment to train. Looking forward to it with a lil bit of apprehension.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 10, 2014)

Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 10, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Look forward to hearing about it.



If I am still alive, will be tomorrow lol


----------



## donald1 (Apr 10, 2014)

you should be fine, its not like there going to start you off on a complicated form. it depends on who teaches it and what day you just happen to train. in the classes i go to an average day of training would be an average day of intense training, if there is a test coming up then there will be a large amount of focus towards students who are testing, and theirs other factors that can change what happens in class too

bottom line though just remain confident(teachers like  confident students), calm(it helps a lot if your calm, if your not take deep breaths), and tough(whether you get tired or sore push on and be strong) there's not a single martial artist who hasn't struggled(if martial arts was easy then getting a black belt would not have as much significant meaning)
looking forward to hearing of success, best of luck


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 11, 2014)

Probably going to have to blog a more in depth account, but wow. I still had some nerves due to being a bit shy. New situations, people and environments can be difficult. I guess I have a somewhat narrow comfort zone. Anyway I shall continue. In short (several expletives in mind) it was great. I think what helped was the fact that the classes are based in a amateur boxing club. I felt quite at ease when I made the walk down into the club (underground). There is always that feeling of non judgement and no egos on display. A few minutes later and I met the Sifu, plus the chief student. Not sure if that means he is a technician or not, but the bloke was actually striking the bricks on the wall before I spoke to him. Anyway, the first question I was asked by the Sifu was "have you ever been in a street fight?" Great question I thought, but needed to answered carefully as I was unsure of the intent. I simply replied that I am an ex doorman and left it at that. Still I presumed pretty quickly that the conditioning method employed uses the "never be afraid to get hit, or be hurt" That was reinforced when I took one on the left eye. Nothing malicious at all, just no Marshmellows.

Warm up and what not, then the dreaded words that I unfathomably hate. Yep Chi Sou. I swear I turned into a Dwarf at that. Still got through it okay. Up next was some FMA knife stuff. That was really fun as I have never wielded a knife like that, in the kitchen yeah, but that was eye opening for sure. Next was a form/technique that I cannot name, but it was right leg first and a little alien in that respect. The last half hour of the 90 was a bit of cardio stuff again with individual practice of a back spin kick, back spin punch. Hopefully my back and hips will allow me to develop that over time. Finished up with an assortment of different things. Of course I was the only JKD virgin so I got to chain punch bag with no wraps or gloves. No surprise though. Got to work on Chi Sou and work on the arm flicking. Mind you, my right ankle feels a lot loser this morning. Boxing tonight and roll on Tuesday


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know your martial arts experience so forgive me for asking, but have you done chi sao before that night? I am sure you have heard of it, maybe even seen it, but I don't know if you have done it.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 11, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I don't know your martial arts experience so forgive me for asking, but have you done chi sao before that night? I am sure you have heard of it, maybe even seen it, but I don't know if you have done it.



Yes mate. I took on WC for around six months. Some aspects I do not remember and some I do. With Chi Sao though, I struggled with close in work like that. It was better last night though. I managed to be more fluid. Maybe just a mind Gremlin.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 11, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yes mate. I took on WC for around six months. Some aspects I do not remember and some I do. With Chi Sao though, I struggled with close in work like that. It was better last night though. I managed to be more fluid. Maybe just a mind Gremlin.



Ah okay. In that case it doesn't seem weird to push someone into the deep end of the pool. I can't see starting a brand new person on chi sao on their first night.


----------



## Takai (Apr 11, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Ah okay. In that case it doesn't seem weird to push someone into the deep end of the pool. I can't see starting a brand new person on chi sao on their first night.



I was wondering about that myself but, you beat me to it.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 12, 2014)

Think also guys that Chi Sao just happened to be part of the schedule. I will find out on Tuesday. A shame my work mate has sodded off for the weekend. Could have done with some practice.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bok Sau, Chi Sau are not the  problem after all. It is actually the right lead. Now I can switch stance left to right, but to lead is a bit alien. Any tips on basically evacuating all the negativity and just putting myself in a position where I can at least get some flow. Obviously a mental thing, but it is causing some frustration. One of the chief students questioned me last night and I had to admit that I was feeling frustrated from an internal point of view. What do you peeps reckon. Some shadow stuff and bag stuff maybe?


----------

